# 1st grey fox



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

They're not very common in any of the areas I typically hunt so I've only ever actually seen 4 in the 7 years I've been calling. 18 min into our 1st stand the other night I got my 1st finally. 14 minutes later I got my 2nd..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## oaksrus (Aug 28, 2015)

Have had multiple sightings on trail cam.. Have got them eating apples....


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I really like those fiesty little guys.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> I really like those fiesty little guys.


You see them much around home now? Bob got 1 behind his place years ago, never seen another there.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Caught one last year and have another on camera. I've caught several by Springport.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

I see a lot of them turkey hunting. Try a turkey call.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Nice looking fox


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## David_E_Ward (Oct 2, 2018)

Guys in my area say the grey’s come and go every 2-3 years. Won’t see them for a long while and then 2-3 will be in the take for the season


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Congrats! Did you get Mr. & Mrs.?


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Congratulations on your success! Pic is always nice to see!


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

tsb3 said:


> Congrats! Did you get Mr. & Mrs.?


Yes

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles Hooke (Dec 29, 2018)

We should be protecting the fox for the . Remember coyotes run out the red fox that once devoured mice. Overrun by mice Michigan now has a decade long tick issue due to the invasive coyotes. In the last century the wolf eliminated any coyote in their territory. Without the wolf we have ticks causing illness and infesting our forests. We shouldn't require permits or anything else to kill coyotes. Read these:

https://www.livescience.com/21017-missing-foxes-lyme-disease.html

https://www.mlive.com/wayland/index.ssf/2012/06/rise_in_coyote_population_link.html

http://www.bioone.org/doi/abs/10.1656/045.020.0416


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Several years ago we had two gray fox that would regularly come to the bird feeder. At first they just ate sunflowers and later my wife started leaving some dog food for them. Late winter they both got killed by coyotes within a couple weeks of each other. You could see the evidence in the snow.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

They'll be safe on my wall

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Very nice ! Congrats! I have a couple reds hanging around but haven't seen a grey in years..


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

I have had greys for years but last year reds moved in and the greys left .


----------



## OUTSIDE-FUN (Jan 7, 2019)

Congrats, I probably would of only killed one, the coyotes have all but killed the fox around this
Northern neck of the woods, that's just me though still congrats


----------

